# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  sadie

## possumlips

hi everyone i read some where a while ago that sadie hires a hitman to find charity to get jimmys money back to have all to herself when he tracks charity down he threatens her by saying he will kill noah if she doesnt hand the money over the hitman returns to emmerdale to give sadie the cash and tells her that charity and her brat will never be heard from again has anyone else heard this rumour???

----------


## jonni

yea i cant remember where tho....

----------


## Luna

Nope never heard of that one. Can you remember where you read it? I didn't think Charity was coming back at all

----------


## chec2k

No, I have not heard that. The upcoming storyline with Sadie is that she begins a relationship with Tom.

----------


## alan45

Poor Tom - Having and affair with the woodedn MS Kensit

----------


## alan45

How CRAP was she tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

...as usual.

----------


## SasKay

You're so mean...

----------


## Abi

Them seens with Cain and her yesterday were a bit rubbish... either get on with it, or leave each other alone!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep

----------

